# Look Who's Sleeping In My Bed!



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL last night Bentley crawled in beside me to sleep. He must have been stealth because I didn't know it until his snoring woke me up


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Lucky you, found the old gold in your bed! Charlie doesn't see any difference weekdays weekend, first beep is at 5:30 sometimes I am able to snooze alarm until 6 am.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

mine are up by 5:00 a.m. every day, too.
Cute photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww........so precious.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I loved waking up with Tesia's nose right in my face. It's a good way to start the day, isn't it?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> I loved waking up with Tesia's nose right in my face. It's a good way to start the day, isn't it?


It sure is!. He's such a comedian, always into something, and the snoring, well, you know, typical man!.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aww, such a cute old man 
Makes me want to plant a big old kiss on that snout.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw bless him, Barnaby is so cute  I just love the older golds, they're adorable! Sending him lots of hugs from me and Sammy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Aw bless him, Barnaby is so cute  I just love the older golds, they're adorable! Sending him lots of hugs from me and Sammy.


Thank you, we just adore him, sending hugs down to you all. How is Master Sammy doing?.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Thank you, we just adore him, sending hugs down to you all. How is Master Sammy doing?.


Sammy's doing great thanks, he's such a good boy and makes us laugh every day. He's loving the recent nice weather and is seeing at as his opportunity to 'help' do some gardening as he's learnt to dig :doh: lol. I'm going to upload some more recent photos sometime this week when I sort them out


----------

